# Can anyone help I'd this vise?



## jimbo762 (Aug 13, 2017)

I picked up this vise this morning only because the price was right but I can't seem to be able to identify it.  It's a 5 inch vise, no swivel or anything, which is how I like them, and the only casting marks are:
SA
A50-1
That's it.
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks
Jim


----------



## jimbo762 (Aug 13, 2017)

Found this it lol.   Under the grease was the stamp.  Pretty happy with this one .


----------



## tweinke (Aug 13, 2017)

Good find!


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 13, 2017)

Ow is that a crack under the stamping in the casting.???  I'm not trying to burst any bubble just saw it honest.


----------



## jimbo762 (Aug 14, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Ow is that a crack under the stamping in the casting.???  I'm not trying to burst any bubble just saw it honest.



Good eye man!!!  I'll have to get the loupe out and check.  No bubbles to burst, i appreciate it.


----------



## jimbo762 (Aug 14, 2017)

Phew! not a crack, just a fine line of grease .  All gone now.


----------



## francist (Aug 14, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow , glad it's ok , now get it working


----------

